# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Αρρώστησε ο Johnny

## Windsa

Παιδιά καλημέρα. 
Είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένη.


Για πρώτη φορα αρρώστησαν δυο gouldians μου που πριν λίγο ήτανε μια χαρά...που σημαίνει ότι κάπου φταίω εγώ. 
Μια θηληκια είναι πολύ πολύ αδύναμη η καρίνα τεραστια σκέτο κόκκαλο, δεν κινείται φουσκωμένο, φτερά κάτω. Κάθεται στο κλαδάκι και συνεχεια κοιμάται. Ειλικρινά τρόμαξα πολύ μόλις την έπιασα.


Λίγο καλύτερα είναι ο Johnny...είναι αδυνατισμένος, πέταξε καρίνα, αλλα όχι τόσο πολύ. Φουσκωμένος, φτερά κάτω, κοιμάται συνεχεια, δεν παίζει, δεν θέλει να βγει από το κλουβί. Και τα δυο πουλια ητανε σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά με αλλα πουλια. Τα αλλα φαίνονται καλά.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πριν να φύγουμε Θεσσαλονίκη ήτανε όλα καλά. Μετά που γύρισα ίσος δεν έδινα απαραίτητη προσοχή, απλά τα κοίταξα ότι όλα καλά και δεν τα έπιασα τα πουλάκια να σιγουρευτώ. Ας πούμε ότι είναι μια εβδομάδα χωρίς παρακολούθηση. (εννοώ νερό φαγητό και καθαρισμό κανω, δεν κάθομαι να τα παρακολουθώ όπως κάνω συχνά)....


Στη διατροφή δεν έχω αλλάξει τίποτα. Γενικά δεν έχω αλλάξει τίποτα.


Από προχτές άρχισα Μπαιτριλ σε όλα τα παραδείσια που έχω.
Λέω ίσος πιάσανε εντοπαρασιτα?
...όρεξη για φαγητό πάντως έχουνε, ο πρόλοβος είναι γεμάτος.
Η θηλύκια ίσος και να μην τα καταφέρει...(((
Κουτσουλιά και τον δυο πουλιών είναι ανοικτού χρωματισμού... λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι...



A, στα δυο συγκεκριμένα πουλια έβαλα και Pulmosan στο σβερκο, μπας και λένε ότι σκοτώνει και μερικά είδη σκουλήκια και όχι μονο ακάρεα.

----------


## BeHappy

Πωλίνα καλημέρα... λυπάμαι πολύ... μήπως θα πρέπει άμεσα να συμβουλευτείς κάποιον κτηνίατρο μήπως υπάρξει καλύτερη έκβαση...

----------


## marlene

*Περαστικά βρε Πωλινάκι..........*

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πωλίνα θα συμφωνήσω με την Βιβή.... αν ξέρεις τι ακριβώς έχουν θα μπορέσεις να το αντιμετωπίσεις καλύτερα....

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστω Παιδιά, 
...ήδη έχω φέρει τα κακά του μαζί μου στη δουλειά...απόψε θα τα παω στο γιατρό για εξέταση. 
Τα πουλια δεν θα τα φέρω μιας και πιστεύω ότι τα έχω εξετάσει καλά κι εγώ. Να μην τα στρεσάρω παραπάνω.

----------


## marlene

*... Πωλίνα, η κουτσουλιά τους δεν πρέπει να είναι φρέσκια για την εξέταση...? Νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο μου είχε πει ένας φίλος πτηνίατρος που έρχεται στο σπίτι....*

----------


## nuntius

Πωλίνα, εύχομαι γρήγορα περαστικά... ειλικρινά απορώ τι μπορεί να έπαθαν!!! Όταν έχεις νέα, πες μας αν θέλεις!!!

----------


## jk21

ΠΩΛΙΝΑ περαστικα στα πουλακια ! η επαφη με το γιατρο και η καλλιεργεια κοπρανων η καλυτερη λυση .αν τα πουλακια δεν τρωνε μονο κρεμα και αυγοτροφη ,τοτε ισως εχεις περιπτωση καμπυλοβακτηριου που δινει χαρακτηριστικες μουσταρδι κουτσουλιες .το baytril πορει να το ποιασει αλλα οι κινολονες δεν ειναι παντα δραστικες στο συγκεκριμενο μικροβιο και χρειαζεται καποιο <<μακρολιδιο >> ,οπως ερυθρομυκινη ,αζυθρομυκινη ,κλαριθρομυκινη .

http://www.campylobacterblog.com/cam...r-information/


αν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο τελικα και χρειαστει να αγορασεις και δεν σου δωσει ο γιατρος ,τοτε αν θες ερχεσαι να σου δωσω .εχω σκονη ερυθρομισιν απο παλιοτερη περιπτωση μελους που ιαθηκε το προβλημα (ειχαμε παρει μαζι το φαρμακο)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Περαστικα Πωλινα.....Ευχομαι να ειναι απλα αδιαθεσια και να γινουν και τα δυο καλα

----------


## ria

πωλινακι μου περαστικα μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα με τον τζονακο

----------


## Nikkk

Περαστικά να'ναι!!!

----------


## jk21

πωλινα δες και εδω για την περιπτωση που υποπτευομαι 


http://www.drexotic.com/diseases-of-...sserine-birds/

*A. Campylobacter infections*
     1. Campylobacter fetus subsp.jujuni
     2. Most common in “Tropical finches” (Estrildidae – 40%)
          a. Bengalese (Society) finches commonly asymptomatic carriers
     3. Signs – “SBS” retarded molt, *yellow droppings*
     4. Necropsy – cachexia, congested GI-tract
     5. Diagnosis – isolation of bacteria
          a. requires special media, micro-aerophilic
     6. Treatment – *erythromycin*, furoxon, tetracycline, dimetridazol

----------


## Georgia_io

Περαστικά Πωλινάκι!!!

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ.ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

περαστικα στα πουλακια σου πωλινα.ενημερωνε μας για την πορεια τους.

----------


## BeHappy

Πωλίνα μου ελπίζω να υπάρχουν θετικές εξελίξεις με την υγεία των μικρών!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Περαστικά.

----------


## zack27

Πωλινα μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!!! ενημερωνε μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Περαστικα βρε Πωλινα! Στεναχωρεθηκα πάρα πολύ ειδικά για τον Τζονάκο που ξέρω πόσο πολυ τον αγαπάς κ οτι τον μεγάλωσες...μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά!

----------


## ria

πωλινακι πως ειναι ο τζονακος σημερα???? εχουμε εξελιξεις?

----------


## maria-karolina

Πωλινάκι όταν έχεις νέα και από το γιατρό πες μας!!!! Έχω στενοχωρηθεί πραγματικά!

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ Παιδιά,.... δεν έχω απόλυτος κανένα νέο...τα πουλάκια χαλια...όλο κοιμούνται(((
Ο γιατρός δεν είπε τίποτα συγκεκριμένο. Παράσιτα δεν βρήκε. 
Συνεχίζω το Baytril ..αν σε 2-3 μέρες δεν θα έχουμε αλλαγές θα αλλάξω μαλλον την αντιβίωση.

----------


## maria-karolina

Καλλιέργεια έκανε??? Και από κόπρανα και από πρόλοβο???

----------


## jk21

Μαρια η πωλινα ειχε ηδη ξεκινησει αντιβιωση .αν εχει γινει κατι τετοιο η καλλιεργεια δεν μπορει να δωσει αξιοπιστα αποτελεσματα μετα

----------


## maria-karolina

Συγνώμη Δημήτρη, έχεις δίκιο! Απλά επειδή είχα διαβάσει κάπου οτι θα πήγαινε τις κουτσουλιές για εξέταση!!!

----------


## jk21

τι συγνωμη λες ΚΑΡΟΛΙΝΑ μου; μηπως και γω δεν της προτεινω εξεταση κοπρανων στο ποστ 8 ενω εχει ηδη μιλησει για χρηση αντιβιωσης;  :Anim 55:   ::

----------


## Windsa

Pethanan kai ta dyo... Thelo na po pola alla den exo logia... Euxasisto se olous. Na kleisei to thema parakalo.

----------


## geam

Πωλίνα κρίμα.... λυπάμαι...

----------


## vicky_ath

Λυπάμαι Πωλινάκι.........  :sad: 

Κλειδώνω το θέμα αφού το επιθυμείς.

----------

